
Show HN: “Gimmick!” scene, image and music, rendered in GLSL - mikejmoffitt
https://www.shadertoy.com/view/4llSRf
======
mikejmoffitt
This shadertoy generates a scene from the game Gimmick! using a complicated
shader. It was done for SIGGraph '15 but was rejected because it has trouble
running on the judge's computers. Many browsers get upset while trying to
compile the large graphics shader, as well as the very "fat" sound shader I
wrote. I made a video of what it's supposed to do for those who can't run it:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3izbzMNq74](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3izbzMNq74)

It seems to work best on FireFox in Windows. Strangely, my old ThinkPad X61
_eventually_ ran it under Chromium, while Chrome on my desktop with a GTX 970
fails to compile it. Go figure.

A friend of mine created the GLSL code to show all of the bitmapped graphics
shown, including tile animations, without any inputs. I wrote a wacky little
"music stream" generator called ShaderTracker to create the music as a
function of time. This is my first venture into anything shader related, so
the graphics code is really the more interesting part. My friend is a genius
and you should check out his shader work:
[https://www.shadertoy.com/user/Hamneggs](https://www.shadertoy.com/user/Hamneggs)

